# Where to get Prokofiev Peter and the Wolf



## JasonH (Jan 17, 2012)

I am new to renting or buying orchestral music. Where do I find the orchestral parts for Prokofiev Peter and the Wolf?

Are there multiple vendors who have arrangements, or just a couple of main ones?

What's the general price for the various parts for a full string + wind orchestra?

I see scores for sale online, but not many orchestral parts.


----------



## Wehwalt (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey JasonH,

I'm not sure where you can best buy them - but you can find many, many arrangements and full scores on the online www.imslp.org music library, including the full orchestral scores+parts of Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf, right here :http://imslp.org/wiki/Peter_and_the_Wolf,_Op.67_(Prokofiev,_Sergey)

Hope that works for you


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

That link from Wehwalt is goofy, so here's the right one: http://imslp.org/wiki/Peter_and_the_Wolf,_Op.67_(Prokofiev,_Sergey)


----------

